# Canon 5d Mark I  questions



## Matt_MN (Feb 19, 2013)

Good afternoon. I've been toying with the idea of picking up a 5d (original, not a II or III) to get into full frame for use in lower light shooting and doing casual portraiture. I've been doing some watching of the second hand market and the 5d has been selling in the price range of $550-600. For reference the 5d Mark II is selling in the price range of $1400-1500. Obviously by looking at older iron cost is a major consideration.

My current setup is a T3i with a Canon 50mm 1.8 and a Tamron 18-270mm. I see that today Canon extended rebates on a number of lenses so I may pick up the Canon 85mm 1.8 in the next week or two to use as a portrait lens. The Tamron appears built for a crop sensor camera but that is okay as I don't plan on selling the T3i. I would keep that combination for video and walk around situations where the super zoom will be nice.

So other than video and six megapixels (vs the T3i (9 versus the Mark 2)) what do you think i would be missing if I bought a 5d? The reviews I've read hailed it as an awesome camera (at the time.) Most of the second hard sellers list that they migrated from the 5d was a backup to a 5d MII and now the 5d M2 is a backup to the 5d M3.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2013)

I am shooting with a 5D II these days, but I still like the images taken with my 5D. Megapixels are sufficient even for large printing (as in A3 or A4 format).

Dynamic range and low light abilities are slightly better with more modern cameras, but still 90% of my images I take today I could take in the same quality with my old 5D.


----------



## fokker (Feb 19, 2013)

5d original takes very nice photos for sure. But if you're looking for low-light high ISO performance, I'd look elsewhere personally. It only goes up to 1600 with 3200 as expansion I think from memory when I had mine. It's not bad at 1600, but still not amazing compared to newer models, even crop sensor models.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 21, 2013)

Noisy low tech now,but was great in it's day.Good if you budget only allows $500/600


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 21, 2013)

The 5D1 is still a great camera, capable of producing excellent images in the hands of an experienced user. I take a LOT of wedding photos with a 5D1 just because I like the file size. Put a flash on that sucker and shoot at ISO 800. No issues whatsoever. The images are totally usable at ISO 1600, and was a big step up from my T1i when I got it. I have a Mark II as well, and the noise handling is much better, but I still REALLY like the 5D1 for the full frame sensor, manageable file size, and ruggedness. 

All 5D photos: 
































The camera is excellent for the investment, and I wouldn't dissuade anyone from getting one.


----------



## Matt_MN (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you all for the responses. Based on what I'm reading I think I might try to snap one up if I find it at the right price. The wider field of view and increased DOF would be nice. Part of my enjoyment of hobbies is finding deals on older hardware that has depreciated in dollar value but is still more than functional. I just wish lenses like the f2.8 70-200 mark II depreciated the way the bodies do! For now there is the rental option.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 22, 2013)

Matt_MN said:


> Thank you all for the responses. Based on what I'm reading I think I might try to snap one up if I find it at the right price. The wider field of view and increased DOF would be nice. Part of my enjoyment of hobbies is finding deals on older hardware that has depreciated in dollar value but is still more than functional. I just wish lenses like the f2.8 70-200 mark II depreciated the way the bodies do! For now there is the rental option.



You'll actually have shallower DoF. Not increased.


----------

